# VQ35DE in a 95 240sx possible?



## TornPrince (Nov 4, 2004)

im just wanting to know if anyone knows if it is possible to put a VQ35DE in a 95 240sx physically i know you would have to modify wiring but will it fit and all. as in it will fit in engine bay but need custom motor mounts, understand?

thank you
alan :waving: :waving:


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

i think it will fit

a=b, b=c, a=c theory
- vq35de comes from z33 350z and rb26dett comes from r32/r33/r34 gtr
- top secret successfully dropped a rb26dett into a z33
- you can fit a rb26dett into a s-chassis so why not a vq?


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Well people put the z31 & z32 engines in 240's so one would think that the VQ would fit. might have to do a little triming on the inner fenders. I suggest a VQ35DETT that sounds like one freaky fast S14


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Meh I've seen a VG30DET in a Datsun 1600 (510)..........and we know the S chassis has a larger engine bay....


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

TornPrince said:


> im just wanting to know if anyone knows if it is possible to put a VQ35DE in a 95 240sx physically i know you would have to modify wiring but will it fit and all. as in it will fit in engine bay but need custom motor mounts, understand?
> 
> thank you
> alan :waving: :waving:



With enough time and effort anything is possible. If you read Octobers Sport Compact Car there was a guy who jammed a Northstar V8 in a Mark II VW Golf. Im sure that the VQ35DE is far less of a stretch. 
You would likely have to source both the motor and tranny from a 350Z as it would include the components necessary for the rear wheel drive setup. This swap might not be possible if you have the HICAS 4-wheel steering as I think the components and linkages will get in your way.

-Nick


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

sentrastud said:


> source both the motor and tranny from a 350Z as it would include the components necessary for the rear wheel drive setup. This swap might not be possible if you have the HICAS 4-wheel steering as I think the components and linkages will get in your way.
> -Nick


A 240SX is already rear wheel drive. So the "set-up" wont be to hard if you get the mounts made and everything fitted. Also HICAS can be deleted. If you have enough time and money anything is possible.
-Nick[/QUOTE]


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> A 240SX is already rear wheel drive. So the "set-up" wont be to hard if you get the mounts made and everything fitted. Also HICAS can be deleted. If you have enough time and money anything is possible.
> -Nick


[/QUOTE]

sorry, I should have been a bit more clear. I meant sourcing the VQ35 from the 350Z since it is already RWD (like the 240SX), as opposed to sourcing one from say an Altima 3.5, or Quest which are front wheel drive.

-Nick


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

yep it will fit


----------



## rubin (Jan 9, 2004)

recent issue of superstreet (either oct or nov) features a 350z with an sr20det. kind of the opposite idea but its cool

they did it to reduce weight up front and still pumped out like 400-sumthingish hp

jus thought i shud share


----------



## nismotech (Nov 27, 2004)

fitment wont be your problem, custom fabrication will not be hard.

These will:
1) VQ35 has wireless throttle
2) NATS system needs a registered key to allow the ecu to fire the engine. (chipped key) You would have to take all of this off the 350z as well. hours and days of wiring this up.

Paying a shop to wire the car, custom fab mounts and tranny....you just paid more to do this swap than buying a pre-owned 350Z.


----------

